# Moving From Alberta to British Columbia



## bungus (Jan 31, 2009)

So here's my question. I have not been able to find any information on this anywhere, although I have not tried to call either licensing department yet. Do you still need to redo the examinations when you move to BC as an EMT-A from Alberta if you're already licensed by ACP? I heard something about that it was all changing in April and you will be able to transfer without all these hurdles in the way? Can anyone shed some light on this? Thanks!


----------



## username1 (Apr 1, 2009)

I think you still have to challenge the EMA licensing board exams (equivalent of AB College of Paramedics in BC). So long as you got your EMT credentials from an accredited CMA institution, your education should be okay. 
I am not sure how the national labour mobility is now with EMS professionals but I know currently it is in the works so that a practitioner from one province would be able to seamlessly work in another province without any much problems in licensing. Check/read the AB Health Services website and/or ACP website for more info. 

Do you work as an EMS there in Hinton? I worked there before in the oil patch.


----------



## fortsmithman (Apr 1, 2009)

When you do move to BC and get licensed you will not be an EMT but a PCP.  Too bad Canada doesn't have a national registry like our neighbours to the south that would make life easier.


----------



## username1 (Apr 1, 2009)

hey forthsmithman.

isn't it EMT the same as PCP (or is it different in BC) as designated by CMA... how many levels are there in BC for EMS ?


----------



## AJ Hidell (Apr 1, 2009)

And so the great Alberta exodus of '09 begins.  Not like we couldn't see this coming from months.  The line forms to the right.  Will the last medic out of AB please turn off the lights.

It's a little bizarre that anyone leaving AB would be headed to BC though.  The job outlook there is significantly worse than AB.  East is the only way to go.


----------



## fortsmithman (Apr 1, 2009)

AJ Hidell said:


> And so the great Alberta exodus of '09 begins.  Not like we couldn't see this coming from months.  The line forms to the right.  Will the last medic out of AB please turn off the lights.
> 
> It's a little bizarre that anyone leaving AB would be headed to BC though.  The job outlook there is significantly worse than AB.  East is the only way to go.


East is not the way to go.  Ontario from my understanding have a lot of primary care paramedics.  Most of the jobs are in western Canada.  The reason why some providers are leaving the province is that the Alberta Government has taken responsibility for all EMS in the province with the exception of industrial.   The exodus of Alberta medics has been blown out of proportion.  The majprity of EMTs and Paramedics will remain in the province.


----------



## AJ Hidell (Apr 1, 2009)

fortsmithman said:


> East is not the way to go.  Ontario from my understanding have a lot of primary care paramedics.


I didn't mean _that_ far east, lol.  MB and SK are good options, as is the patch.  But if you skip over ON and QC, NB is just now getting their system started up and has a shortage for now.  But NS and PEI are as bad off as BC.

It's way to early too say that ABs problems are overblown.  It's not even 24 hours old yet.  But I can assure you that things will get a lot worse before they get any better.


----------



## fortsmithman (Apr 1, 2009)

To me eastern Canada is east of the Manitoba Ontario border.  Western Canada is BC Alberta SK MB NWT YT.  

Actually SK and MB are good choices their licensing fees are probably not as expensive as Alberta's.


----------



## AJ Hidell (Apr 1, 2009)

fortsmithman said:


> To me eastern Canada is east of the Manitoba Ontario border.


Same to me.  But I was speaking of "east" as a direction of travel, not as a geographic subdivision.


----------



## nomofica (Apr 2, 2009)

From what I've heard, BC's EMS systems are so FUBAR it's not even funny.
I'm staying in Alberta until my EMT (PCP) training is done, then might move to Saskatchewan to continue on to EMT-Paramedic (and I might have a place to stay for FREE!; it pays to have a sibling out there...).


----------



## bungus (Apr 2, 2009)

Yesterday was the magic day. No more barriers between Alberta and BC!


----------



## bungus (Apr 2, 2009)

I work for one of the oilfield companies here for the time being. Still attempting to get on with the EMS service where I can actually get some experience. I just started my EMT-A or PCP, whatever you want to call it, last week.



username1 said:


> I think you still have to challenge the EMA licensing board exams (equivalent of AB College of Paramedics in BC). So long as you got your EMT credentials from an accredited CMA institution, your education should be okay.
> I am not sure how the national labour mobility is now with EMS professionals but I know currently it is in the works so that a practitioner from one province would be able to seamlessly work in another province without any much problems in licensing. Check/read the AB Health Services website and/or ACP website for more info.
> 
> Do you work as an EMS there in Hinton? I worked there before in the oil patch.


----------



## jochi1543 (Apr 2, 2009)

bungus said:


> Yesterday was the magic day. No more barriers between Alberta and BC!



MAGIC!


Now, if someone told us where to send our timesheets on April 15th....:wacko:


----------



## AJ Hidell (Apr 2, 2009)

jochi1543 said:


> Now, if someone told us where to send our timesheets on April 15th....:wacko:


LOL!  I have a feeling that payday in Alberta is going to be as confusing as Fathers' Day in the ghetto.


----------



## triemal04 (Apr 2, 2009)

Had to be done...


----------



## canuck_downunder05 (Apr 11, 2010)

fortsmithman said:


> When you do move to BC and get licensed you will not be an EMT but a PCP.  Too bad Canada doesn't have a national registry like our neighbours to the south that would make life easier.



Ya I agree, wish our darn nation would come up with something that made more sense.

I couldn't even work in BC a few years ago without completing their Occupational First Aider Level 3, which yes is a lower standard of care compared to EMT. I was over qualified to work there...


----------

